# Sheds



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Got out for a bit this morning. Only one new one but found three older ones. Still early but it was still a nice day in the woods









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm at 14 for the season so far. Here's a few of them.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

not a shed but....I found this!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Some nice antlers gentlemen.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm terrible at finding sheds most years. Sometimes I'll find six or so in one year but most years it's one or none. I walk feeding areas, bedding areas, travel routes, field edges. I find it much easier to shoot a buck with antlers than to find shed antlers! I still enjoy getting out and looking though


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I found this one a couple weeks ago.








Today I was out doing some chores and saw a nice heavy muddy deer trail and said to myself “I should check that trail for sheds”. I found two 8 point sheds pretty quick. One has pretty nice mass.








Sometimes it’s better to be lucky than good.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Really nice mass.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I find it much easier to find sheds on overcast or even better yet on rainy days. I can pick out the white of the antler much better against the natural background colors. Anyone else notice this? I really try to avoid sunny days if possible. I’m going to try to get out on a dedicated shed hunting walk here soon.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Same for me when hunting. I'll take overcast over sunny any day.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Got out today for about an hour and a half and nothing. Was in an urban area that I know has quite a few bucks. Couldn't believe I didn't find any 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Found these 2 yesterday, 10’ apart from each other on the edge of a clover plot


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We went out Wednesday evening for a bit and my son found one. I went out for 2 hours yesterday evening by myself and got skunked


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I found 4 sheds today in just under 3 hours of walking. They showed up really well in the wet and cloudy conditions.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

11 this weekend between me and my buddy. Plus three dead heads. One was a nice matched set.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice. How far apart were the matching sheds?


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Muddy said:


> Nice. How far apart were the matching sheds?


About 200 yards down the same travel corridor.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Just found these, couldn't ask for them to be closer together.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Quick get a lottery ticket


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Today's coffee break find:








Nothing exciting.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

One more today. Hit a spot that I honestly thought would produce a couple good ones. Deer sign everywhere, but just this one that is either from last year or from an early shed before winter kicked in.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Looked for 2 hours today and only found 1


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I checked a trail cam that I put out for turkeys on Saturday . To my surprise there were 3 full racked bucks and a half rack . Along with several shed bucks . While the majority have shed there's still a few still carrying . Every yr I see of get trail cam pics of bucks in the 2nd half of April still carrying


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Does that identify as bucks?


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Found a dead head today in the woods beside my office. Big nine that was taunting me through the window all last November. Unfortunate that he didn't make it through winter, but it happens.


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Up to 62 sheds so far for the year. Down some from last year but pretty certain it’s from more than usual trespassing on some of our spots. Have more over 60” than usual so that’s been good. Still some walking to do.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Found this Monday while fishing


----------



## Johnbri (Jul 13, 2012)

Found a few sheds last week. Will post pic as soon as I figure out how to. Lol. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

One more this weekend. And another shed. Shed was old and chewed up.


----------

